# Spindrift Blueprints?



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I was watching the Land of the Giants Episode 'Nightmare' which featured a couple of scenes in the engineering section of the Spindrift. which I assume is behind one of the two doors in the back. I have seen blueprints of almost every Irwin Allem craft except the Spindrift annd I was wondering is any interior plans have ever been drawn up. Reconciling the interior with exterior would be difficult due to I.A.'s TARDIS-like set designs, but I am now curious. Has anybody ever seen an interior layout of this craft?

.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Hi,

I posted this stuff when Polar released the Spindrift kit. Not great, but they all *I've* got...

http://www.angelfire.com/space/dph/home.html


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Richard -

This might be of some help, but I have no idea on how detailed they are:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Land-Of-Giants-Spindrift-Blueprints-Technical-Manual_W0QQitemZ380067977984QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item380067977984&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Might be worth a look, eh?

Bryan


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

I am unaware that any conjectural plans of the Spindrift interior were made, or made public at least, during the original run of Land of the Giants. I was a huge fan at the time and would have paid a month's allowance for such a thing. 

The aftermarket is a different story: I have two different sets. 

The Fred Barr Spindrift plans show the two doors at the aft of the passenger cabin leading into two spaces, the left-hand side door goes into the lavatory, and the right-hand door goes into the galley. Barr depicts a engine room lying behind the power panel wall, centered between the galley and lavatory.

The Richard Kreeger plans show a slightly different arrangement: galley and lavatory are in the same positions as Barr's, but the left-hand door leads into a pass-through, where another door leads straight into the lav, and second door to your left (inboard) leads into the engine room. Kreeger's plans give more detail to the engine room, including various controls featured in different episodes, such as the beta control system, auxiliary control terminal, and life support.

Typical of Allen productions, there is darn little space remaining for the actual engines.

Hope that helps.

Eric


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Anglefire site has some great stuff in it- thanks for the link.
I did go ahead and order the linked eBay Blueprints/Tech Manuel- the price was cheap enough to take a chance on.
Fitting the physical sets ingo the hull is always a problem- it just does not work be it Star Trek shuttles, the J2, Flying Sub- they all have the TARDIS syndrome. I am obsessed with trying to do that for me to enjoy the ships as 'real'. 
As far as I know the only vessel which could fit the interior into the exterior is the original Proteus from Fantastic Voyage- it was actually constructed that way. The big problem with that is they did not allow for any propulsion system or hardware spaces- the ship was essentially the lve action set wrapped in a cool skin.
Thanks for your help in this- I am watching th eold episodes fo rth efirast time since it first aired and there is a lot I had forgotten- I did not even remember there was some sort of engineering section. I am glad they did have a bathroom though- it was along voyage...

.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

You've come to the right site...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=225365&highlight=spindrift


----------



## maucutt (May 22, 2008)

*Spindrift blueprints*

The Angelfire prints look good except! The line between the front upper hull and lower hull is not a straight line, in a profile view it bows down slightly from the intake to the front curve of the bow. This has a distinct effect on the proper look, the PL kit or the Lunar kit did not properly capture this.

Also I think the Barr Blueprints are very good (accounting for the above).
Excellent interior drawings and control surfaces. And the artwork of the other classes (Spindfrift class...Skimitar class and so on) are very cool and would make great modeling subjects.
Happy Halloween!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I have scans made of a slightly earlier version of the blueprints that StarSeeker3 has. They're in both tiff and jpeg formats. I'll gladly make a cd for anyone for the cost of the cd and the postal charge.

The starboard rear door was referred to as the galley, while the port side went into the engine room (first episode).

The Angelfire prints and console drawings were made by me back in the early 1990's for my early attempt to build an accurate 1/35 scale interior for the LM model. Why I labeled it as 1/40th, is beyond me. I still have the original drawings I made, transcribed from the larger Fox blueprints. I once put them up on the internet and am happy that so many people have made good use of them.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The Frederick Barr blueprints referenced and linked to earlier arrived yesterday. Not bad for the price, but calling the included 12 page booklet a 'Technical Manual' is grossly misleading. 
Has anyone kitbashed the Scimitar version? It looks pretty cool withthe longer hull and double tail fins I think.
I have been thinking of changing my unbuilt kit somewhat. I am considering fitting it out as a personal executive transport with a more lavish living quarters and different paint scheme (along the lines of a corporate jet or small yacht).

.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> I have been thinking of changing my unbuilt kit somewhat. I am considering fitting it out as a personal executive transport with a more lavish living quarters and different paint scheme (along the lines of a corporate jet or small yacht).


Yeah, I've had model making daydreams along similar lines. I'd love to see someone riff on the Spindrift cabin, livery, etc.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Agreed. American Airlines? The stripes would go well.... I've never seen the Scimitar variant. Anyone care to post a pic?


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

From looking at the pictures on these links, it looks like the Spindrift has the same interior configuration as the TARDIS.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> I've never seen the Scimitar variant. Anyone care to post a pic?


I will scan the illustration Monday and post it here for you.

.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

TARDIS.....? Well, the main cabin, entry hall and cockpit were built directly into the full size exterior we see on the show. But, everything else, the galley, the communications room and the engine room were in a TARDIS field....


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

The main cabin was in a reverse TARDIS field- it looks reasonable in the show but in the model it is so spread out you have room for four more rows of seats in the middle when you move the seats next to the windows in the hull. That is one of my motivations to rebuilding the interior- you can fit a nice stateroom and lounge and not be cramped.

.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Here is a quick scan of the Scimitar Version-


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Ok! Now I've got to build one. The Scimitar looks so cool. Only question: is the door intended to be a swingout hatch?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

From the shape and the extra stairs needed on the Spindrift I think they should drop down with staris built into the inner side- I have seen this done with corporate jets and it would fit the hull contours as well.
I really like the look ot the Scimitar- same family of design but meaner looking and the two fins is a nice touch. Two kits to sacrifice but a fun project...

.


----------

